# Need dryer vent material and installation suggestions (Mobile Home)



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Best material for dryer vent is galvanized steel duct or aluminum duct. Do not river or screw the pipe together, as the screws or rivets tend to collect lint inside. Use foil tape to connect the pieces.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

agreed ..steel or aluminum pipe with silver heating duct tape at joints...because so many elbows see if you can get a 4 inch to 5 inch elbow so you can increase duct size under trailer...would increase air flow for proper operation of dryer..most dryers allow nominal 15 feet venting..each 90 elbow adds five feet..judge accordingly..also install back draft damper on end


----------



## no_Wedge (Jan 6, 2011)

ok have all the pipe in, used the galv. steel 4in. I was needing to know though if I need to wrap foil tape around the Adjustable 90's seams?
also the duct is kind of touching my insulated air duct that connects the air vents on the two sections of the house. Will the heat from the dryer duct possibly melt the insulation around the other air duct?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

no_Wedge said:


> ok have all the pipe in, used the galv. steel 4in. I was needing to know though if I need to wrap foil tape around the Adjustable 90's seams?
> also the duct is kind of touching my insulated air duct that connects the air vents on the two sections of the house. Will the heat from the dryer duct possibly melt the insulation around the other air duct?


 No tape needed on the adjustable elbows. And it wold be best to keep the duct away from the hvac duct. Is that possible? When a dryer is working "properly" it won't get the duct hot enough to melt the protective wrap on an insulated hvac duct. But there are a lot of dryers which can run very hot and created an issue. This is usually due to a blockage of sorts. Personally I know this because I had removed a load of laundry from a dryer and had to drop it in about 3 steps due to the heat of the load which was burning my arms. The dryer had a defective thermostat.


----------



## no_Wedge (Jan 6, 2011)

well i can get it were it's not touching but it will still be close to it.


----------

